# Machinist jacks this morning, using a tap follower I made last week.



## Ken226 (Oct 13, 2021)

I made a spring loaded tap follower about a week ago.  I finally got the chance to use it this morning, when I was making myself a couple machinist jacks.

The tap follower worked perfectly.

I used a a scrap barrel stump that was removed from a BAT .338 Lapua rifle for the machinist jacks.





I left the hole alone, except for a light chamfer,  so that the old .338 Lapua lands and grooves would still be visible.





I hate throwing away good steel, and since I have a bucket of old barrel cut-off stumps, I've been making tools with them lately.

The tap follower, and the edge finder in my other thread were made stumps as well.


----------



## Eyerelief (Oct 13, 2021)

Long range machinist jacks if I ever seen one


----------



## Dan Krager (Oct 14, 2021)

Like that tap follower too.  I need to make one.  How tight is the telescoping fit?   

DanK


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 14, 2021)

I aimed .0005", lubed with some redline grease.   I ended up with about .0004 at one end and .0007" at the other.  A little taper due to deflection I suspect, but it slides smoothly with no obvious wiggle.


----------

